# Dickinson on the Doctrines of Grace



## Whitefield (Jun 12, 2009)

For those who might find this book interesting, I just posted to my website:

The True Scripture Doctrine concerning some Important Points of Christian Faith: particularly Eternal Election, Original Sin, Grace in Conversion, Justification by Faith, and the Saints' Perseverance by Jonathan Dickinson


----------



## Gord (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 13, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this!
I admit I had to search some bio notes about Dickinson, because at first I thought he was _David Dickson_: Dickinson, Jonathan (1688-1747), Princeton's first President


----------

